
How to Stop Wasting Colleagues’ Time - prostoalex
http://www.wsj.com/articles/how-to-stop-wasting-colleagues-time-1417562658
======
ColinWright
I hope this gets more love than when I submitted it 5 days ago. That
submission got exactly one up-vote and no comments.

This is doing better so far - good luck!

